# Suns sign Brian Grant



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Just heard on gambo and ash that Brian Grant has decided to come to the suns, however nothing can become official till wednesday because he has to clear waivers.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

That would be great. Even though amare is good he can still learn from some one like grant. Laos rant can still contribute


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh goodness. Why guys why? Brian Grant is too old and hearing from what some lakers fans are saying all he does is shoot those 11 foot shots and not even half the time they go in. He don't rebound no more, lost that toughness, and can't run at all. :dead:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

good he cant defend Duncan but can atleast make him work for his shots.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Steve Nash...Leandro Barbosa
SG: Raja Bell...Jim Jackson
SF: Shawn Marion...Boris Diaw...Dijon Thompson
PF: Kurt Thomas...Brian Grant
C: Amare Stoudemire

The Suns need to get a backup C because there is no way that Grant can play anything other than PF. They should be looking at guys like Calvin Booth, Vitaly Potapenko, DeSagana Diop, Elden Campbell, Daniel Santiago, Andrew DeClercq and Ervin Johnson.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

here's the espn article: 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2135122



> The Suns, one of an estimated 20 teams to show interest in Grant since his L.A. release, are expected to sign the 33-year-old to a two-year deal starting at $1.67 million after he clears waivers Wednesday.
> 
> Phoenix will then try to complete its dream haul by signing Michael Finley, although that task figures to be much tougher.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Kekai said:


> Oh goodness. Why guys why? Brian Grant is too old and hearing from what some lakers fans are saying all he does is shoot those 11 foot shots and not even half the time they go in. He don't rebound no more, lost that toughness, and can't run at all. :dead:


What's the problem? He is joining us for the minimum basically and as long as he can play he will make a contribution I am pretty sure.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

and you cant really gauge his performance off lakers' fans. They saw him in limited play. Better to hear it from heat fans


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amareca said:


> What's the problem? He is joining us for the minimum basically and as long as he can play he will make a contribution I am pretty sure.


Yeah but you don't think we could've gotten someone better upfront? Or Finley? Or at least sign a back up PG like Payton? Barbosa was quite sporadic even though he showed some flashes. He isn't afraid to take it to the hoop but handling the ball he's too frenetic.


EDIT: It says we're still eyeing Finley. How is that possible? Unless Padgett deal is off?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Steve Nash...Leandro Barbosa
> SG: Raja Bell...Jim Jackson
> SF: Shawn Marion...Boris Diaw...Dijon Thompson
> PF: Kurt Thomas...Brian Grant
> ...


You forgot Padgett, who we're suppose to sign after this trade goes through for Diaw. 

I also heard Marion will play PF at some time. Thomas may play some at C though. But, yeah I don't like this signing much at all.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd rather have him than Pat Burke.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I'd rather have him than Pat Burke.


Good point. 


As long as Grant can finish around the rim and catch passes or knock down few shots. I'll be happy with him. We didn't have that with Hunter most of the time, last yr . 

The ESPN article says we're still gonna go after Finley, and I have no idea how. Mavs have till midnight to let him go. Then we should have Nash, Amare, management fly to recruit him. Even have a player option to leave after this yr in case he don't like it. In Miami he'd get less time there than here.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

So instead of Finley, we use good money to sign this overaged loser?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Yall got him for cheap so I don't see the problem


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> So instead of Finley, we use good money to sign this overaged loser?


Sounding positive, as usual.  

Now they can't offer Finley the $1.7 mil exception. Instead he'll be offered the veteran minimum, which is $1.1 mil. $.6 mil, not a huge difference. Either way he's playing for nothing if he decides on PHX.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Oh goodness. Why guys why? Brian Grant is too old and hearing from what some lakers fans are saying all he does is shoot those 11 foot shots and *not even half the time they go in*. He don't rebound no more, lost that toughness, and can't run at all. :dead:


50% on jumpers would be amazing. Just thought I'd add that.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm not sure what people are complaining about, this is a good value.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh. I like this. Grant may not be the greatest big guy but for the 1.7 i think he is. The suns would know more then we do. If they knew it would take the 1.7 to get Finley they would have kept it. They prob know he doesnt care about the money and is willing to sign for 1.1. So im happy. Everyone all is good just be greatful we got a big.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> Yeh. I like this. Grant may not be the greatest big guy but for the 1.7 i think he is. The suns would know more then we do. If they knew it would take the 1.7 to get Finley they would have kept it. They prob know he doesnt care about the money and is willing to sign for 1.1. So im happy. Everyone all is good just be greatful we got a big.


Pretty much right...... I mean can anyone name another big guy not on a rookie contract that's making 1.7 mill and is better than Grant?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I think he will be a nice addition to the bench and at a great price too.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

People should also remember Grant played hurt most of last season and still put up better numbers than Hunter who is now making a heck of a lot more money then Grant will be.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well all I gotta say is we'll see...


----------

